# Sandisk Dual Drive 3.0 - Bought One



## Ironman (May 27, 2015)

So I just Bought a New USB Dual Drive - USB 3.0 Version - 64 GB 

Product Link:
SanDisk Ultra Dual USB Drive 3.0

If you guys have any questions about it , i may be able to answer them .


----------



## Techguy (May 27, 2015)

Performance? Benchmarks?


----------



## Ironman (May 27, 2015)

Techguy said:


> Performance? Benchmarks?



I Used some Softwares , and Apps in Android 

But Still , suggest some good Ones to test it

Both in Android & Windows.

In the Mean time i am posting the ones i have .

- - - Updated - - -

Benchmarks in PC (USB 3.0) Port



Spoiler



CrystalDiskMark:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 3.0.2 Shizuku Edition x64 (C) 2007-2013 hiyohiyo
                           Crystal Dew World : Crystal Dew World
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 byte/s [SATA/300 = 300,000,000 byte/s]

           Sequential Read :   135.896 MB/s
          Sequential Write :    25.731 MB/s
         Random Read 512KB :    58.226 MB/s
        Random Write 512KB :     0.660 MB/s
    Random Read 4KB (QD=1) :     5.176 MB/s [  1263.6 IOPS]
   Random Write 4KB (QD=1) :     2.133 MB/s [   520.7 IOPS]
   Random Read 4KB (QD=32) :     4.362 MB/s [  1065.0 IOPS]
  Random Write 4KB (QD=32) :     2.227 MB/s [   543.6 IOPS]

  Test : 1000 MB [H: 0.0% (0.0/57.9 GB)] (x1)
  Date : [Removed for Privacy]
    OS : [Removed for Privacy]


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 3.0.2 Shizuku Edition x64 (C) 2007-2013 hiyohiyo
                           Crystal Dew World : Crystal Dew World
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 byte/s [SATA/300 = 300,000,000 byte/s]

           Sequential Read :   134.800 MB/s
          Sequential Write :    45.439 MB/s
         Random Read 512KB :    59.850 MB/s
        Random Write 512KB :     2.469 MB/s
    Random Read 4KB (QD=1) :     5.166 MB/s [  1261.3 IOPS]
   Random Write 4KB (QD=1) :     0.301 MB/s [    73.5 IOPS]
   Random Read 4KB (QD=32) :     5.041 MB/s [  1230.6 IOPS]
  Random Write 4KB (QD=32) :     0.963 MB/s [   235.2 IOPS]

  Test : 100 MB [H: 0.0% (0.0/57.9 GB)] (x1)
  Date : [Removed for Privacy]
    OS : [Removed for Privacy]





Spoiler



HD Tune Pro: SanDiskUltra Benchmark

Test capacity: 1 gB

Read transfer rate
Transfer Rate Minimum : 45.3 MB/s
Transfer Rate Maximum : 118.4 MB/s
Transfer Rate Average : 75.5 MB/s
Access Time           : 1.15 ms
Burst Rate            : 55.1 MB/s
CPU Usage             : 4.2%





Spoiler



HD Tune Pro: SanDiskUltra File Benchmark

Drive H:

Transfer rate test

File Size: 350 MB

Sequential read	129776 KB/s
Sequential write	11035 KB/s
Random read	1301 IOPS
Random write	580 IOPS
Random read (queue depth = 32)	1206 IOPS
Random write (queue depth = 32)	627 IOPS

Block size test

File Size: 64 MB

Block size	Read speed
0.5 KB	668 KB/s
1 KB	4861 KB/s
2 KB	9446 KB/s
4 KB	18119 KB/s
8 KB	33175 KB/s
16 KB	56517 KB/s
32 KB	88540 KB/s
64 KB	129554 KB/s
128 KB	129689 KB/s
256 KB	129849 KB/s
512 KB	129394 KB/s
1024 KB	129403 KB/s
2048 KB	128112 KB/s
4096 KB	128934 KB/s
8192 KB	129011 KB/s

Block size	Write speed
0.5 KB	93 KB/s
1 KB	531 KB/s
2 KB	1054 KB/s
4 KB	2127 KB/s
8 KB	5551 KB/s
16 KB	15229 KB/s
32 KB	27695 KB/s
64 KB	44715 KB/s
128 KB	44699 KB/s
256 KB	44397 KB/s
512 KB	44579 KB/s
1024 KB	44634 KB/s
2048 KB	44439 KB/s
4096 KB	44760 KB/s
8192 KB	44419 KB/s





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/9i9lUSy.png
*i.imgur.com/NvFEorv.png


----------



## Techguy (May 27, 2015)

Speeds look good. How much did you pay?


----------



## Ironman (May 27, 2015)

Techguy said:


> Speeds look good. How much did you pay?



Price+Shipping
(About) ~1900


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2015)

where from you bought it ? Which android phone / tab you're using.

I've one suggestion : Just edit the first post to post a review of the product. That would be much helpful.


----------



## Ironman (May 28, 2015)

topgear said:


> where from you bought it ? Which android phone / tab you're using.
> 
> I've one suggestion : Just edit the first post to post a review of the product. That would be much helpful.



Bought it from  Ebay
Using with 
Moto G ,Radmi 1s,Auxus CoreX2 Tablet & my PC too
Not Working with Xperia Neo V (any idea on how to get it working in my Xperia ?)

Never did a Review before , any idea on how to get started , which areas to cover and what not .... a guide to review things perhaps


----------



## mitraark (May 28, 2015)

Im not able to make it work with my Yureka, and it also doesn't fit into my Xperia Z Ultra port, it gets stuck, the port is a bit inside the bezel for the cover to fit, the USB drive is too wide to go in.


----------



## Ironman (May 29, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Im not able to make it work with my Yureka, and it also doesn't fit into my Xperia Z Ultra port, it gets stuck, the port is a bit inside the bezel for the cover to fit, the USB drive is too wide to go in.



1.Did you buy the USB 2.0 version or the USB 3.0 version ?
2.Price? (i.e. you paid ?)
3.Where did you buy it from ?


----------



## mitraark (May 29, 2015)

Ironman said:


> 1.Did you buy the USB 2.0 version or the USB 3.0 version ?
> 2.Price? (i.e. you paid ?)
> 3.Where did you buy it from ?



Sandisk Ultra Dual 16 GB On-The-Go Pendrive USB 2.0

Rs 567 from Amazon, about 6 months back.


----------



## Ironman (May 29, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Sandisk Ultra Dual 16 GB On-The-Go Pendrive USB 2.0
> 
> Rs 567 from Amazon, about 6 months back.



Good , I was also going to buy the 2.0 Version , but it has some problems as i read last time
its OTG port is smaller than the new one.
They Corrected some mistakes in the New version

My guess , You need the sandisk android app (Memory Zone ) i guess to use it in Yureka
and make sure it supports OTG drives.
Because some Companies just disables that feature.

and as for Xperia . i could not use it in my Xperia too 

Dont know what is the problem .

It does not fit in to the OTG Port properly.


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2015)

Ironman said:


> Bought it from  Ebay
> Using with
> Moto G ,Radmi 1s,Auxus CoreX2 Tablet & my PC too
> *Not Working with Xperia Neo V (any idea on how to get it working in my Xperia ?)*
> ...



this should help :
[Tutorial][Script] USB OTG \* APP ADDED + Stâ€¦ | Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo, Pro | XDA Forums


----------

